# Out and about



## GG-1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Aloha

Joe and I were out and about when we saw this.







This is on the UP main line, behind the "Strip". No connection to the Desert Express. I believe the track limit in this area is 35mph.


----------



## MattW (Apr 20, 2012)

Holdover from when they were trying to run a Talgo from Los Angeles to Las Vegas maybe?


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 20, 2012)

MattW said:


> Holdover from when they were trying to run a Talgo from Los Angeles to Las Vegas maybe?


I highly doubt it considering where this is as it is maybe 1 mile from the Plaza Inn station.

Aloha


----------



## John Bredin (Apr 21, 2012)

No, you're misreading the sign. It's "High-Speed Trains Do Not Stop on [These] Tracks"  :giggle: It's the City of Las Vegas making a political point, like the "No Taxation Without Representation" on Washington DC license plates. :lol:


----------

